# Tool Talk >  V Twin Solenoid Motor

## editor@glue-it.com

I made this some time ago, but it just always makes me smile and so ran it tonight and made a short video




Some more details of the solenoid v-twin are here along with some still images of the detailed design. 

It doesn't generate much torque, but would be interesting to re-design as a more powerful motor

----------

baja (Apr 25, 2020),

Jon (Apr 24, 2020),

Karl_H (Apr 25, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Apr 24, 2020),

mklotz (Apr 24, 2020),

Slim-123 (Apr 24, 2020),

Tonyg (Apr 25, 2020)

----------


## baja

That would be a 2-stroke?

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

> That would be a 2-stroke?



Hello Baja, this is actually a 4 stroke, the switches are driven from cams that are geared 2:1 from the crankshaft. Hopefully the image below helps:

----------

baja (Apr 26, 2020),

ridley (Apr 25, 2020)

----------


## baja

Nice attention to detail.

----------

editor@glue-it.com (Apr 27, 2020)

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

I've finally managed to complete the plans for this motor/executive toy

----------

baja (May 11, 2020)

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

A short video of this little model solenoid motor running



So simple to make and great fun if you're just wanting to get back into machining something

----------

baja (May 17, 2020),

FEM2008 (May 18, 2020),

GedB (May 18, 2020)

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

Sat watching my model solenoid motor on the desk and thought that this is a great example that shows the bearing fundamental train frequency, so had to video it in slow motion to share with you all.




Also, note that the switch is following the cam very closely with little bounce

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

Thought I would talk through how this strange little electric motor works:

----------

Floradawg (Aug 27, 2021)

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

I've been looking at improvements to the solenoid motor. The first thing I tried was magnetic confinement, I think you will agree this improves it.




I have a few more ideas on the list, but please do add more and I will see what I can do.

----------

FEM2008 (Aug 24, 2021),

Floradawg (Aug 27, 2021),

Inner (Aug 25, 2021),

johncg (Aug 25, 2021)

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

Sometimes people take your design and improve it. Henk Kaan used my plans for the solenoid motor and selected different materials to produce a sharper looking model.



More details of Henk's material selection and build.



This little machine is a great desktop toy and easy to make over a weekend, especially a rainy weekend.

----------

baja (Jan 7, 2023)

----------

